# Middlewood Way (Cheshire) now partly closed



## AWG (21 May 2009)

Have been down there today, May 21st and they have started work on the section from Poynton Coppice to Middlewood Station. Speaking to the Warden at Bollington he says they are Contractors doing it (not volunteers), and they will have to complete it ASAP as local horse riding businesses will be severely affected by it. Some new type surface being put down that has to set. We pushed back on at bridge 17 (Prince Road) today but doubt if we'd be able to do this again now. Will keep you posted.


----------



## AWG (3 Jun 2009)

Bit of a no win situation round Middlewood Way at present. Went on today from Poynton Coppice heading towards Macclesfield. Came off onto Canal Towpath (left turn just before you go over the Silk Road bridge). Canal Towpath shut indefinitely in Macclesfield just past the boatyard as you approach Byrons Lane area.

Work progressing on the Way between Poynton Coppice and Middlewood Station, but nothing being done today (Wednesday). Looks as though they have skimmed off the old surface and maybe put something down that needs to set.

Update again soon.


----------



## AWG (23 Jun 2009)

Cheshire East Council absolutely hopeless, nothing being done, users either ignoring the closure notices or having their day on this popular route ruined. Wardens feel let down. One told us he glanced over a bridge on a Sunday and saw about 40 people using the closed track. He said he had no inclination to try and stop them.


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L6_mOwqG8vk


----------



## fossyant (23 Jun 2009)

Not good.......................


----------



## AWG (16 Jul 2009)

Middlewood Way, Cheshire due to re-open Saturday July 18.

So the section has been shut for part of May, all June and part of July for basically a week's work. Claimed to now be a 'special' long lasting surface between Poynton Coppice and Middlewood Station. The contractors did the Wirral Way. So let's see what the local horse and rider community make of this surface and how long it will last.

Middlewood Way - 10 miles from Macclesfield to Marple. Very pleasant ride with panoramic views in places over the Cheshire Plains; also passes over Bollington Viaduct. The part from Tescos at Macclesfield to Bollington is not all that thrilling actually as you can hear the traffic on the Silk Road. But once over the Silk Road flyover bridge then it improves a lot. Parking at Bollington, Poynton Coppice, Rose Hill Station, Marple.

Also runs alongside the canal with everything from single track towpath dirt track to wide surfaced area around Higher Poynton. Easy cycle ride leaving the Way at Poynton Coppice (heading towards Pott Shrigley) and going up into Lyme Park through the West Lodge Gate.

Advise either hybrid or MTBs.

Regards.


----------



## fossyant (16 Jul 2009)

Oh good.....

That area was where our club (many moons) used to get to Lyme Park..... we were (no joke) in the granny rings on the flat, the grey mud was 4" deep - the bikes and drive chains didn't appreciate it.......


----------



## yashicamat (17 Jul 2009)

I am fortunate enough to have the Middlewood Way less than 5 minutes from my doorstep. Excellent way to link in the Poynton end of the Macclesfield area to a ride. Plus, you've got the Vale Inn only a minute off it in Bollington, excellent beer there (and a micro brewery too now).


----------



## Felix99 (25 Jul 2009)

Hi is the MW open again?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (25 Jul 2009)

yes it is 

the signs saying that it's closed are still up though


----------

